# dbus and I/O error



## oh2emd (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone try to upgrade devel/dbus from ports? I want to know is it broken or is there just something wrong with my OS.

`cd /usr/ports/devel/dbus/ && make install clean`


```
Catalog error : Detected recursion in catalog (null)
Catalog error : Detected recursion in catalog (null)
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.8.12/doc/dbus-monitor.1.xml does not validate
Catalog error : Detected recursion in catalog (null)
Catalog error : Detected recursion in catalog (null)
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd
/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.8.12/doc/dbus-daemon.1.xml:3: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd"
  "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd">
```

Same error with `portmaster` and `portupgrade`.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 15, 2014)

What happens if you run the following command on your system:

```
# fetch http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.4/docbookx.dtd
```

I can run that from here and save the file.  It sounds like your system either doesn't have a working network connection, or there's something between you and the oasis-open.org website that blocks the connection.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 15, 2014)

There's something that is supposed to use the local version...  oh2emd, how old is your ports tree, and have you been following /usr/ports/UPDATING?  Entry 20140219, for instance.


----------



## oh2emd (Dec 16, 2014)

Fetching file seems to work OK and I've removed ports with `portsclean` and rebuild them again. dbus version is 1.8.12 which is newest.

Entry 20140219 `pkg delete -f docbook-xml\* docbook-sk\* docbook\[2345\]\?\?-\* docbook-4\*` did not help.


----------



## oh2emd (Dec 17, 2014)

I just can't get it work and many update depending on dbus, so I'm stuck in here. I found something similar here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=195538#c2


----------

